# Flirt pole action ( heavy Pic)



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yup i have made a flirt pole and already having a blast with it an so dose Bear. I have started to work him on it everyday but not for too long. But man can he ever jump, he has jumped higher then me above my head im 167cm. Anyway here are some pics i got an cali has been getting the feel of the flirt pole an she has high energy drive but i dosnt work her cuz she still a puppy. Please comment thanks,

wee i can fly









come back here









Im gonna getcha









Gotcha ya 









ready to jump









missed









kung fu bear









this is fun









so cali was looking outside my window at us having fun









so i let her come out to have a little fun









got it









this is fun









i can jump too


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

great shots!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

love the pics .. your dogs are beautiful as always . =]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pics, poor cali in the window all sad


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great pics!!!! Look good; like healthy happy up:'s ..


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> great shots!


Thanks



IzzosMommy said:


> love the pics .. your dogs are beautiful as always . =]


Aww thank you so are yours 



ames said:


> cute pics, poor cali in the window all sad


ya cali has to be locked away cuz she gets in the way LOL



Firehazard said:


> Great pics!!!! Look good; like healthy happy up:'s ..


Thanks thats what i want them to be healthy an happy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

good shots!!!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> good shots!!!!


Thanks, it was hard using one hand taking pics an the other using the flirt pole but im proud of myself for taking the pics i did alright


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pictures looks like they had fun


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> great pictures looks like they had fun


O ya they love it, you should have seen how high bear jumped man he jumped right over me


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice shots! Looks like he's having a blast. I love his color too! BTW how old is he?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwwww such cuties! Cali can join in on the fun too and do a little flirt pole, just no jumping!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Nice shots! Looks like he's having a blast. I love his color too! BTW how old is he?


Thanks, he is 1 yr old had his b-day may 13



meganc66 said:


> Awwwww such cuties! Cali can join in on the fun too and do a little flirt pole, just no jumping!


ya as soon as she starts doing jumps i put it away i mostly drag it on the groud for her like a lure an she runs after it when she cant get it she growls while running after it


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow girl, look at how happy Bear and Cali are. Love the flirt pole. And I bet it was hard trying to take those shots with one hand, very good tho  Keep up the good work. You know how I love your dogs  Should see if Sophia (Chi)?) and SHiloh wanna try it


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh wow girl, look at how happy Bear and Cali are. Love the flirt pole. And I bet it was hard trying to take those shots with one hand, very good tho  Keep up the good work. You know how I love your dogs  Should see if Sophia (Chi)?) and SHiloh wanna try it


LOL shiloh could care less, i already tried with him an roxy she likes it. Yes after we were finished bear was such a happy boy well rested an cali also has soo much fun she has a high driven, o you should see her with the hose, loves it i will get a vid of it


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Roxy that's her name, not sure why I wanna call her SOphia, lol And I heart Shiloh, he is too funny. And yes I would love to see a video of Cali with the water hose, lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Roxy that's her name, not sure why I wanna call her SOphia, lol And I heart Shiloh, he is too funny. And yes I would love to see a video of Cali with the water hose, lol


Ok i will get one for you  LOL maybe roxy looks like a sophia for some odd reason :rofl:


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i am in love with her eyes


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> i am in love with her eyes


ya they both have beautiful eyes, what i like most about bears eyes is he has baby blue around his eye really pretty


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice! Very cute


----------



## martinspitbulls (Jun 5, 2007)

Great Pics~


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Nice! Very cute


Thanks 



martinspitbulls said:


> Great Pics~


thanks


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful dogs, Cali's a looker!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! They were having a lot of fun.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

SGV_Jester said:


> beautiful dogs, Cali's a looker!


Thanks, i will be sure to tell her LOL



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great pics! They were having a lot of fun.


O ya they have a blast when they play with the flirt pole, love seeing them happy in the end of bears work out cuz cali to young to be worked


----------

